# Edit files through FTP



## daBee (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm looking to use FTP as a filesharing system on my LAN.  I can mount the volume on my LAN, and can read files, but not write.  

Is this a permissions issue, or can I provide some directives in a conf file so I can write?  

Cheers


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2017)

For LAN there are much better protocols to use. Depending on the client Samba or NFS would be a much better choice.

In any case, can you write at all? I mean add new files? If not it's most likely a permission issue.


----------



## daBee (Apr 20, 2017)

OK, maybe NFS is a better tool.  Will look into it.  Since it's a simple LAN application, I wanted to go simple.  FTP isn't allowing me to do anything, write, touch new files, etc.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2017)

If I recall correctly the default FTP, when enabled, only allows anonymous access. And I think that's read-only. But it's been a while since I used the FTP server.


----------



## daBee (Apr 20, 2017)

I logged in using my un/pw combination.  It went to my home directory. It seems NFS is a proper filesharing system in any case.  Cheers


----------

